
It's the Latency, Stupid - luu
http://rescomp.stanford.edu/~cheshire/rants/Latency.html
======
mooism2
From May 1996, so hopelessly out of date wrt specific technologies, but of
course the principles are sound.

ADSL and cable connections are low latency, yes?

Wifi adds latency (and packet loss) - how much?

3G et al have high latency, but I'm not sure how much.

Anyone better informed want to share some numbers?

